# Nebraska Dog and Hunt Club- (Lincoln, Ne)



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

Any news on the Open?


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Open callbacks to the 2nd: 1 2 3 6 7 12 13 15 18 19 20 22 25 26 27 30 31 34 36 38 41 42 43 46 47, 25 by my count.

Aaron*


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Open callbacks to third:

1 2 6 7 12 13 15 18 22 25 31 34 36 38 41 42 43 46 47


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Open:
1st-Duce-Eckett
2nd-Arson-Wright 
3rd-Raven-Blythe
4th-Major-Peterson
RJ-Zoom-Eckett
J-Ram-Peterson

Congrats everyone!!!


----------



## TK's (Feb 23, 2010)

Ram did that dog get the jam and is that Jack Shadley's dog ? If it is it is so sad that Jack passed away this week.He would have been so happy as am I. Way to go Bart . Terry


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Way to go Marcy! I think Kenny should let you have the truck more often 
Congratulations to all the placements!


----------



## Lab4me (Sep 25, 2009)

Congrats Buzz, 
Raven 3rd in the Open with Steve Blythe
Congrats to all placements


----------



## Jill Chalmers (Mar 9, 2008)

Way to go Marcy and Arson!!!


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

Lab4me said:


> Congrats Buzz,
> Raven 3rd in the Open with Steve Blythe
> Congrats to all placements


 Raven is a great dog. I know Dave poo poo's her a lot on RTF but she's got it and she's going to show it.

I'm so happy for you. 

Congrats to rest of the dogs epsecially Bart Peterson with Jack Shadley's dog what a fine tribute to his owner.


----------



## SD Lab (Mar 14, 2003)

Congrats to Dave and Raven!


----------



## labpwr (Aug 6, 2010)

Way To Go Duce! Qualified for 2011 National Open. Just call him Mr. Consistant! We at White Oak Retrievers are so proud of our Duce! Congrats to Bill Eckett.


----------



## Osmosis (Aug 29, 2008)

Way to go Ram! Jack would have been very proud of you and Bart!


----------



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

Osmosis said:


> Way to go Ram! Jack would have been very proud of you and Bart!


Bart was able to attending Jack's Services today - and handle RAM in the Open--- ---I agree- Jack would have been proud.


----------



## RN (Feb 10, 2006)

Congratulations to Marcy and Arson!!


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

drbobsd said:


> Raven is a great dog. I know Dave poo poo's her a lot on RTF but she's got it and she going to show it.
> 
> I'm so happy for you.
> 
> Congrats to rest of the dogs epsecially Bart Peterson with Jack Shadley's dog what a fine tribute to his owner.


Thanks everyone! Congrats to all who finished.

Figured it was a good time let Raven grace my avatar!

Go get um in the AM tomorrow Bob & Finn!

(Must have been an emotional day for Bart. Good on him.)


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*Good going Raven, DOK!*

Enjoy it Buzz.


----------



## Eddiek14 (Feb 21, 2010)

Congratulations to Dave Bezesky, Steve Blythe and Raven on the open placement...


----------



## Liberty Dealer (Sep 6, 2008)

Congratulations to Raven, Buzz and Steve.

Vern


----------



## oakwood (Mar 29, 2005)

Congrats to raven, dave, and steve


----------



## hrktrott (Oct 27, 2010)

Just heard, Derby judges called trial after 3 series. I've run 3 Derbies this year, 2 of the 3 have been 3 series. Don't the Derby dogs deserve 4 series like everyone else. I don't get it.


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

So sorry to hear of Jack's death. Way to go Bart, you are a good guy. Congrats to Mr. Eckett.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

hrktrott said:


> Just heard, Derby judges called trial after 3 series. I've run 3 Derbies this year, 2 of the 3 have been 3 series. Don't the Derby dogs deserve 4 series like everyone else. I don't get it.


I wasn't there, or any of the other 3 series derbies you mentioned, but, it was an 11 dog derby. I expect the judges had all the separation they needed after 3. 

With a small field it's sometimes hard to set up something meaningful and not butcher the field. If you make a mistake to the hard side you might be finishing only 2 dogs. I'd like to give all placements out.


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Howard N said:


> I wasn't there, or any of the other 3 series derbies you mentioned, but, it was an 11 dog derby. I expect the judges had all the separation they needed after 3.
> 
> With a small field it's sometimes hard to set up something meaningful and not butcher the field. If you make a mistake to the hard side you might be finishing only 2 dogs. I'd like to give all placements out.


No Howard, Kenny is right, there is plenty of daylight

Throw marks derby dogs can do. If you need seperation, increase the difficulty in the 3rd or 4th. I like to see good dog work, not how fast I can get it over with


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

Way to go Dave and Raven and Steve!!! She did it!!!


----------



## Philip Carson (Mar 17, 2009)

DeWitt Boice said:


> No Howard, Kenny is right, there is plenty of daylight
> 
> Throw marks derby dogs can do. If you need seperation, increase the difficulty in the 3rd or 4th. I like to see good dog work, not how fast I can get it over with


Derby had to wait on water because of Am. Water they finally used was a ways off. Sure that dogs got a fair test; 11 dogs started; judges were experienced; one has titled at least two All-Age dogs.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Congrats Buzz and Raven!!


----------



## DJSchuur (Dec 9, 2006)

mjh345 said:


> Congrats Buzz and Raven!!


Ditto!!!!!!!


----------



## Bill Schuna (Mar 11, 2004)

Way to go Dave, Steve, and of course, Raven!


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Big congrats to Bill E. and Duce on the win, along with Claudette and Kid for a fabulous Am win and Bravo with an Am second! Good weekend for Team BLK H2O!


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Can someone post the derby results from yesterday? Thanks.


----------



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

joel druley said:


> Can someone post the derby results from yesterday? Thanks.


1rst Christian Alt "Monroe"
2nd Steve Blythe "Gibbs"
3rd Steve Blythe "Ruby"
4th Marcy Wright sorry not sure which dog
RJam Steve Blythe "Abe"


----------



## sinner (Oct 21, 2007)

Howard N said:


> I wasn't there, or any of the other 3 series derbies you mentioned, but, it was an 11 dog derby. I expect the judges had all the separation they needed after 3.
> 
> With a small field it's sometimes hard to set up something meaningful and not butcher the field. If you make a mistake to the hard side you might be finishing only 2 dogs. I'd like to give all placements out.


Howard. I disagree! Experienced judges and "old timers" did this with 4. What does butcher the field mean? 
Yeah I am a client of Kennys. Ever hear of equal test 2 water 2 land? The drive to the derby was not that long! Give the enteries their moneys worth!
How about a tough single then a land double then a water single then a double?
It used to be that many beginners were in the derby but that has changed. The tests I saw were fine but one more even if it was a combo would have been a good way to go. There was room on that pond to do that!


----------



## Liberty Dealer (Sep 6, 2008)

Congratulations to Claudette and Kid for the Amateur win and to Steve Blythe for the placings in the Derby with Gibbs, Ruby and Abe. Also congrats to Dennis and Sol on their Jams in the Amateur.

Also Dri Bob it looks like you have another one coming along.

Vern


----------



## huskeratheart (Mar 20, 2011)

Congratulations Christian it was great meeting you in kc heard your dog ran great!


----------



## Liberty Dealer (Sep 6, 2008)

Congratulations to Claudette and Kid for the Amateur win and to Steve Blythe for the placings in the Derby with Gibbs, Ruby and Abe. Also congrats to Dennis and Sol on their Jams in the Amateur.

Also Dr. Bob it looks like you have another one coming along.

Vern


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Dr. Bob:
Thank you for posting the derby results.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Liberty Dealer said:


> Congratulations to Claudette and Kid for the Amateur win and to Steve Blythe for the placings in the Derby with Gibbs, Ruby and Abe. Also congrats to Dennis and Sol on their Jams in the Amateur.
> 
> Also Dri Bob it looks like you have another one coming along.
> 
> Vern



Not a bad weekend for the folks at Sioux Valley RC club huh!? 

Dave


----------



## Eric Williams (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice job Cristian on the Derby win! Also, congrats to Jim Katusin and Treble's win in the Qual!


----------

